# Will motherboard work without I/O shield



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi All
I purchased an OEM motherboard that did not come with the I/O Shied backplate and I can't seem to get hold of one.
Will the mobo still work ok if I install without one?
I know a bare install is done outside the case to get it to post but I have never tried full fuction with everything hooked up.
Before I go to the hassle of swapping boards, I just wanted to check with you guys I have not missed something.
Thanks:up:


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

What Make and model motherboard are you talking about?


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

dustyjay said:


> What Make and model motherboard are you talking about?


Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe


----------



## Leec65 (Jan 11, 2007)

does this help

http://estore.asus.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=263&catid=134


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You could try contacting Asus Tech support at this site http://vip.asus.com/eservice/techserv.aspx and ask them if there is a way you can purchase the IO Shield. Some motherboard manufacturers sell them as separate items for replacements.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

or you can go to the site Leec65 posted this looks exactly like what I was saying above. Good find Leec65!


----------



## Leec65 (Jan 11, 2007)

hey dustyjay where in oregon are you? I was up in Portland but moved to southern Oregon a few years ago


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Lee65
I had come across that website before but they only ship to USA and Canada and I am in the UK.
I have ordered the shield from Asus UK its been a month now they dont reply to my emails and I am getting fed up of waiting.
Will it work without the shield?


----------



## Leec65 (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes it will but 
1.) To stop the dust bunnies from dancing on the capacitors on the system board.

2.) To control the EM radiation and keep it inside the case.

3.) To block outside EM (such as a TV set) from interfering with the computer

4.) to help ground the motherboard


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Leec65 said:


> Yes it will but
> 1.) To stop the dust bunnies from dancing on the capacitors on the system board.
> 
> 2.) To control the EM radiation and keep it inside the case.
> ...


It was really the last answer I was concerned about, grounding
What will happen if I don't ground it?


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

I have a server in my basement that has been without one for a year and nothing has happened. Use that information however you wish...


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I have a server in my basement that has been without one for a year and nothing has happened. Use that information however you wish...


Thanks, thats what I needed to hear someone that had tried it:up:


----------



## Leec65 (Jan 11, 2007)

if you had a shield with out the fingers that come in contak with the I/O array then you could have a ground loop but if you have no I/O shield then you only have the ground from the mouning screws and dont have worry about a ground loop


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes it will work. The only concern (that you will probably even care about) is rats climbing into your case and getting fried. In which case you might smell fried chicken even if you didn't cook it.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

bigbear.............i will get one for u ...if u like..................pm me and i'll get it to the uk 4 ya


----------

